
How Thync, Startup Behind Brain-Zapping Gadget, Almost Died - prostoalex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-23/how-thync-startup-behind-brain-zapping-gadget-almost-died
======
svarrall
"As part of the arrangement, all stock held by investors and employees in the
original company were rendered worthless." Well, that doesn't seem right.
What's stopping any company at any time doing this?

